

American Airlines to Provide Samsung Tablets to customers - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/06/17/american-airlines-to-provide-samsung-tablets-on-some-flights/

======
mgkimsal
Neat, but seems a bit behind the times in a sense. There's nothing 'first
class' about a tablet - an ipad is $500 - less than the cost of many flights.
Anyone who wants one and flies can already get one, and probably have a better
experience with it.

What would make far more sense is to offer wifi on the planes, and offer in-
flight purchases of content (movies/magazines) for android and possibly
iphone/ipad. html5 or epub books for $1 while you're trapped in flight? I'd do
it.

They could then be making marginally more money from all the passengers.

~~~
hugh3
_Neat, but seems a bit behind the times in a sense. There's nothing 'first
class' about a tablet - an ipad is $500 - less than the cost of many flights_

Sure, it's only valuable if it's loaded with good content. Stick a decent
movie/TV show collection, some good games and some e-books on it, and it's
both better and probably a lot cheaper than one of the fancy seatback TV
systems, even once you account for breakage.

 _What would make far more sense is to offer wifi on the planes, and offer in-
flight purchases of content (movies/magazines) for android and possibly
iphone/ipad. html5 or epub books for $1 while you're trapped in flight? I'd do
it._

Eek, no thanks, customers hate being nickel-and-dimed. (Which probably means
United will do it, because they love nickel-and-diming.) Still, especially if
you're in First Class you definitely shouldn't have to pay for entertainment.

Budget carrier Jetstar in Australia is doing it with iPads:
[http://www.intomobile.com/2011/02/16/jetstar-ipad-rental-
ser...](http://www.intomobile.com/2011/02/16/jetstar-ipad-rental-service/) \--
oddly they were supposed to start in April this year but I can't find a review
of what the service is actually like.

~~~
mgkimsal
I hate being nickel and dimed too. I don't consider paying $1 for an ebook
_that I'd download to my own device to keep_ nickel and dimed. What I do hate
is paying $4 for a bottle of water, $3 for a 2oz bag of cookies, $10 for a
'lunch' box that would make my middle school lunch lady cry.

------
ecspike
Using tablets means that the equipment is easier to upgrade/replace. With
integrated systems like VirginAmerica's Red, the whole plane would have to be
re-outfited.

Do you really want another store to buy stuff? These tablets will have a way
to purchase wifi access. I think that is the easiest way to make money because
downloading things opens up all types of questions like "I started the
download when we were at 14K feet (wifi cuts off at 10K), can I have my money
back?" or "The download failed and it wants to charge me again"

Flight attendants shouldn't be tech support nor is it their job.

------
wrrice
I'd rather stare at the back of my eyelids, thanks.

